# Finest Kreations recruiting members



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I know I got Lil Rob, Gangstersparadise1 and another one or two of y'all serious about joining the club. 

I've given them Mike Lopez' phone number and told them they need to talk to him. 

All prospective members if you want to hook up with us you must be serious about lowriding, be as much into your bike to be #1 in its class, be willing to rep the club hard, don't disrespect the club, expect to make improvements on the bike little by little during the year, change out a part here and there to overpower your competition.

If you want to hook up with a great nation wide club that's going on its 10th year in existence give me a PM and we'll talk.

We got hookups to help you out with your bike no matter where you live. So if you're in Iceland and you want to build a bike we can make them in Cali and ship them to you. WE got club members in AZ that can build parts, we got Matt from NYC with WickedDragon that will soon be making parts. So parts is definately not an issue. Plus you can hook up with BigTex or Lil Deville on here for parts. 

Custom parts are not hard to come by like they were a few years ago, they practically grow on trees now. Manny's bike shop is not the only place to turn to for custom parts.

So if you're seriousely down with wanting to join us then hit me back.  

Some of the club rules:

Bikes must have show chrome and custom parts

Bikes must be on a turntable display

Members must respect each other and the opinions of everyone including judges

Members must rep at all shows in their area

OG bikes are accepted with OG plating and paint

Members must purchase banner, jersey, and plaque totalling about $220 You can purchase these separately.

now, if you don't have a turntable, custom parts, show chrome, etc. that's ok. If you truely want to fix up the bike and rep the club we can help you out with anything and everything. If you're just starting out with a frame we can help you out. If you misrepresent the club you're out. If you try to pose as the "president" of your local state you're going to be booted if you're talking crap and misrepresenting, if you do nothing all year and don't rep you'll be booted.

If you want to do your own thing locally and rep the club still that is fine, though we have no designated chapters our members have a lot of freedom but rules still apply where you cannot make an ass of yourself and make the club look bad that's just not cool.

If you want to hook up with your friends and go from being a local club to being Finest Kreations the transition will be easy, basically you'll be able to do what you do now with hardly anything more but a name change. But the benefits will be great because we got the hookups to help you out.

Other benefits include:

You'll be invited to attend special club events such as the Beastie Boys promo we did back in the day, Sprite Commercial we did a few years ago, exhibits in England if they come up again, and any other commercalized event our club does if you're available.

We've also had bikes featured in the New York Times, on Funk Master Flex specials..... so this stretches beyond just a normal average club.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Is there an age limit to join Finest Kreations? If so, what is it? I have a son that is 5 going on 6 in February, he has won approximately 10 1st place LRM shows in his class with a total of approximately 18 to 20 trophies. His bike has gone to Arizona, San Diego, Vegas, Frisco, Fontana, Bakersfield and everywhere in between.

I am working off and on with my younger sons' (age 3) Pedal Car which I plan on breaking out with sometime next year. I was also wondering if Finest Kreations accepts Pedal Cars in their club.

We currently live in Simi Valley, California just west of the San Fernando Valley. Please email me if you have any questions. I will try to answer them to the best of my knowledge.

Thanks for your time,

Lil Pun!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I don't see much of a problem with you getting in with your winning record, and yes as far as I know they do accept custom pedal cars


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Are there any members located in the Los Angeles or Ventura Counties? Maybe we can come in contact with them?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 23 2004, 12:26 PM
> *Are there any members located in the Los Angeles or Ventura Counties? Maybe we can come in contact with them?
> [snapback]2321579[/snapback]​*


Send Tony O a private message and he'll hook you up with all the contact info


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks! I appreciate your help.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! No prob your record is very extensive and trust us we take that into consideration 100% We would be glad to hook you up with info hit me at the PM or E-mail me at [email protected]

Post some pics of your bike and yes we can get down with you on the Pedal Car im in the process in building mine and I need some help  

FinestKreations B.C. NYC







> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 23 2004, 02:59 AM
> *Is there an age limit to join Finest Kreations? If so, what is it? I have a son that is 5 going on 6 in February, he has won approximately 10 1st place LRM shows in his class with a total of approximately 18 to 20 trophies. His bike has gone to Arizona, San Diego, Vegas, Frisco, Fontana, Bakersfield and everywhere in between.
> 
> I am working off and on with my younger sons' (age 3) Pedal Car which I plan on breaking out with sometime next year. I was also wondering if Finest Kreations accepts Pedal Cars in their club.
> ...


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Here you go.

The first one is in Arizona LRM 2004
Second, Fontana LRM 2004
Third, Fresno, Individuals C.C. 2002


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE! Man FinestKreations B.C. is coming up man! 2005 Reppin Hard!


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

:0 that's really nice! i'm in the process of restoring one of them bastards. it's hard to find NOS parts. where'd u get the whitewalls for the back two tires?


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

You can either go digging around in the Pomona swapmeet once a month, or track em down in ebay. Sometimes its just the luck of the draw. I know there is a bike shop in San Fernando called Pedalers West. You can talk to George or John, they have some that are similar but will fit. You can call them and check the size. I believe they categorize them as wagon or tricycle tires. The only thing is, they sell them as a tire/rim set. Their number is 818-361-6717. They also have bicycle hydraulic parts from Pro Hopper. This is Georges' "MaddHopper".


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

damn thats high


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

thanks man. ill check out both spots. i haven't seen the ones im looking for on ebay yet. hey, where's the pomona swapmeet held at? and what days?


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

It is located in the city of Pomona I believe in Los Angeles County. The same spot where they have the L.A County State Fair. Check out their site for directions and dates. Its a bomba and low rider enthusiasts' dream. http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/ .


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

It is located in the city of Pomona I believe in Los Angeles County. The same spot where they have the L.A County State Fair. Check out their site for directions and dates. Its a bomba and low rider enthusiasts' dream. http://www.pomonaswapmeet.com/ .


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

socal you could just do what bigpoppa did and turn the frame upside down and put a springer in the front and then a crank up front but g/l with them tires i got a set you might be able to have


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

gracias


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

No probs!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lil pun, what class is that trike in? what is it classified as?


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2004, 07:51 PM
> *lil pun, what class is that trike in?   what is it classified as?
> [snapback]2324707[/snapback]​*


It all depends on which show you are at. Blvd. Mag and LRM categorize it as Special Interest (Non Motorized). However, there are some promoters that have put my sons tricycle up against "Heart Breaker" A Full or Radical Custom Trike. Which some people think its unfair. Myself, I just like to see my kids go out there and have fun. If they win, thats cool too!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, i saw a pic of that bike in one of the issues of LRM, i think at the Fontana show


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

That show (Fontana) was intense! Competition was hitting hard in all classes. I believe LRM had record attendance and entries this year. Actually the pic you see on the left is from Fontana.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that's the one. i was gonna say that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 23 2004, 12:59 PM
> *Is there an age limit to join Finest Kreations? If so, what is it? I have a son that is 5 going on 6 in February, he has won approximately 10 1st place LRM shows in his class with a total of approximately 18 to 20 trophies. His bike has gone to Arizona, San Diego, Vegas, Frisco, Fontana, Bakersfield and everywhere in between.
> 
> I am working off and on with my younger sons' (age 3) Pedal Car which I plan on breaking out with sometime next year. I was also wondering if Finest Kreations accepts Pedal Cars in their club.
> ...




Hey man I've seen that little trike for years on the show circuit. Weren't you in Oldie's BC? That is a nice little trike and I was hoping someday you'd hook up with us cuz I know you always take trophies in Special Interest.

To be honest dude that is a great trike and I have a seat myself that I had a skull molded on so I was always checkin your seat out at the shows.

The only improvements you could maybe make would be to get a custom upholstered seat and maybe put that one on and put your skull one on top of it being proped up maybe. And maybe add a little to the display, put it on a turntable with fully twisted rail.

But I mean if you're already taking 1st place in your class those mods would only help your point total so that'd be up to you if you wanted to keep improving that or concentrate on the pedal car but either way I'm 100% positive you'll be allowed into the club and then Mike can help you out with getting the pedal car built up.

Ya know the weird thing? My bike was originally an Oldies BC bike too. So that's cool.

Anyway man I emailed you with Mike's phone number so give him a call tonight after 7 and tell him that you want to hook up with us, tell him about this little trike you got and the project you're working on and he'll work with you on getting in the club and all.

Later.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input Tony. I will definitely take that into consideration. My main focus for 2005 is Display and New Frame (the new frame is already in progress. SICK.) The seat I made not too long ago. Tan tweed with molded flames. I need to figure out how to incorporate it though, like you said. Display on the other hand, is something I need to design. Maybe things will come to mind in between the pedal car project!

Thats cool you were with Oldies too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 25 2004, 08:15 PM
> *Thanks for the input Tony. I will definitely take that into consideration. My main focus for 2005 is Display and New Frame (the new frame is already in progress. SICK.) The seat I made not too long ago. Tan tweed with molded flames. I need to figure out how to incorporate it though, like you said. Display on the other hand, is something I need to design. Maybe things will come to mind in between the pedal car project!
> 
> Thats cool you were with Oldies too.
> [snapback]2326181[/snapback]​*


Ah ok, yeah a new frame should be pretty bad ass. You could go with a tweed display if your'e doing the seat like that, gotta be consistant ya know? Tweed walls around it. You could maybe do something like Lil Outer Limits trike has on his with the corners and the poles between and it would look pretty cool. Keep the rope lights or maybe add orange neons to it.

With the tan tweed orange or maroonish colors go pretty good with it and maybe incorporate that a little in the graphics and paint scheme like Lil Outer Limits did.


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

have neons instead of those bars that go across


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 25 2004, 10:38 PM
> *have neons instead of those bars that go across
> [snapback]2326602[/snapback]​*


Yeah but neons are a bitch to pack up and travel with cuz they can break so easily then if someone leans over on it or bumps into it accidentally its gone  You can probably put it in a protective tube like they do for the under car neons but it would really have to be a thick tube if it was that long


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2004, 08:43 PM
> *Yeah but neons are a bitch to pack up and travel with cuz they can break so easily then if someone leans over on it or bumps into it accidentally its gone   You can probably put it in a protective tube like they do for the under car neons but it would really have to be a thick tube if it was that long
> [snapback]2326617[/snapback]​*



what about a half pipe kinda tube, and ( < like that and the neon goes like this

(o that kinda thing?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 25 2004, 11:03 PM
> *what about a half pipe kinda tube, and (  < like that  and the neon goes like this
> 
> (o  that kinda thing?
> [snapback]2326682[/snapback]​*


You mean like the neon is cradled in the half pipe thing? That would probably work if the half pipe was solid enough like metal conduit that would work great and then maybe wrap it in clear plastic so the neon doesn't fall out.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

can i join...... i live in tn......... no1 else has a bike like me in about 999 mile radius


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 25 2004, 11:29 PM
> *can i join...... i live in tn......... no1 else has a bike like me in about 999 mile radius
> [snapback]2326747[/snapback]​*


You got pics of your bike?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

ya.... h/o lemme get the site


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p...43558&members=1
there ya go, im sry if it sux


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

is that no? haha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Umm the girls in the bikinis can join and be our road whores at the shows :thumbsup:

Where you from man? You're 1000 miles from no where but where's the no where? I mean if you were livin in LA or anywhere in CALI , AZ, TX I'd have to say no unless you plan on customizing that bike but if you're in Austria, Egypt, or some place like that where you're lucky to have a bike at all then we might consider it but you'd still have to throw custom parts on there.

So for this particular bike I'd have to say it depends on your location.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i live in america, nashville, tennessee......... what do u mean custom parts?? the only hing not custom is the brake lines and the chain


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2004, 09:05 PM
> *You mean like the neon is cradled in the half pipe thing?  That would probably work if the half pipe was solid enough like metal conduit that would work great  and then maybe wrap it in clear plastic so the neon doesn't fall out.
> [snapback]2326689[/snapback]​*



yea you got it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 25 2004, 11:53 PM
> *i live in america, nashville, tennessee......... what do u mean custom parts?? the only hing not custom is the brake lines and the chain
> [snapback]2326802[/snapback]​*


Ok you're talkin about the chrome BMX bike right? Those are store bought custom parts. I'm talkin about custom hand made parts similar to this fender brace, maybe not so radical but custom fabricated from your own designs.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i got the parts off of lowrider.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bass Master, Lil Deville on here can make some bad ass custom parts. If you draw up something he can make it for you.

First I would go with is a twisted crank and actually that can be store bought so get one from lovelylowrider.com or masterlowrider.com or one of those websites. Then go about designing some custom pedals, sissybar, forks, handlebars.... Once you get goign on those parts you'll have yourself a badass street custom that you can place with at an LRM show. Its a process that takes some time but if you concentrate on it one or two parts at a time and build it up then your bike can be a show winner at LRM shows. You're from TN so maybe the Chicago show would be a show to go and place at. 

If you put maybe $2,000 worth of parts into the bike it'll be up there at the shows doing good.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i have custom sprocket, rims, tires, pegs, crank, grips, mirrors, seat(not on yet(and i need a sissy bar)), seat post, valvecaps, and new brake pads.... how is that not custom??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 26 2004, 12:24 AM
> *i have custom sprocket, rims, tires, pegs, crank, grips, mirrors, seat(not on yet(and i need a sissy bar)), seat post, valvecaps, and new brake pads.... how is that not custom??
> [snapback]2326917[/snapback]​*


Did you order them all off the website? There's a difference between store bought custom and hand made custom. I mean yeah they're custom parts but you bought them like that without having designed them or doing any mods to them. If you're willing to get some hand made custom parts from someone like Lil Deville, BigTex, or Mike Lopez and you want to go to the shows and show off your bike and fly a banner from a known and respected club then you'll have to work with us in getting the more hand made unique custom parts.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

ya........................... well........... ok.......... i welded my pegs to fit , that enough custom? lol


----------



## TR0UBl3 (Oct 25, 2004)

Fuck TonyO dont let him tell you what you need on your bicycle fuck him!! Belive in your self Bass Master clubs like that are full of shit.. They just care about there clubs name thats all . Fuck all that shit..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TR0UBl3_@Oct 26 2004, 01:12 AM
> *Fuck TonyO dont let him tell you  what you need on your bicycle fuck him!! Belive in your self  Bass Master clubs like that are full of shit.. They just care about there clubs name thats all . Fuck  all that shit..
> [snapback]2327022[/snapback]​*



:uh:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 25 2004, 02:15 PM
> *Ok you're talkin about the chrome BMX bike right?  Those are store bought custom parts.  I'm talkin about custom hand made parts similar to this fender brace, maybe not so radical but custom fabricated from your own designs.
> [snapback]2326881[/snapback]​*


hey tonyo where can iget those did lil deville make those my girlfreind would love those let me know


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

well yeah of course they care about there clubs name. why would you want a bad reputation?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

ya......... i didnt rly want to join the club, i was just seein of i was "worthy"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 26 2004, 01:15 AM
> *hey tonyo where can iget those did lil deville make those my girlfreind would love those let me know
> [snapback]2327033[/snapback]​*



No he didn't make those but I'm sure he can crank out some bad ass fender braces. Draw up a design and show it to him, I'm sure he can work something out with it cuz Fantasy Toys does some good work. :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 26 2004, 01:15 AM
> *ya......... i didnt rly want to join the club, i was just seein of i was "worthy"
> [snapback]2327037[/snapback]​*


As it stands today I'd have to say that if you're willing to change some parts out it can be built up to be even better. Everything can be improved upon. Casino Dreamin was constantly changing parts to be better each of his 4 years out. Wolverine has gone through some radical changes through the years to be built up to what they are today. I changed 95% of my parts out on my bike over the years. It just takes some time a little bit o $$ but if you want to join a club like FK or Legions we want you to be workin on changing some stuff ya know?  

We're not hating on you its just how the clubs operate.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i dont have or want to spend 2000 dollars on a bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 26 2004, 01:23 AM
> *i dont have or want to spend 2000 dollars on a bike
> [snapback]2327069[/snapback]​*


That would be in a period of a year though ya know? I'm talkin get one or two parts done and completed in a couple months then go on to another part. Through out the year you'll have spent that much and that's really not a lot for a good show bike. It costs no less than $10K to $15K to build a bike of the year quality bike and around $5K or less to build a really high quality bike that can take best in its class but it all depends on different variables. If you build the parts yourself its going to be cheap as hell because all you'll have to do is get them engraved and plated.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i dont have a job!!!!! im 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 26 2004, 01:51 AM
> *i dont have a job!!!!! im 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2327187[/snapback]​*


Sell some of your parent's stuff on ebay :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Oct 25 2004, 05:15 PM
> *hey tonyo where can iget those did lil deville make those my girlfreind would love those let me know
> [snapback]2327033[/snapback]​*


I can hook you up on anything bro. Just get in touch with me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what kind of stuff can you make, everything?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 26 2004, 02:15 PM
> *what kind of stuff can you make, everything?
> [snapback]2329934[/snapback]​*


You just answered your own question man. If you can think it I can make it. Or if your just lazy you can pay me to do the thinking for you too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 27 2004, 02:41 AM
> *You just answered your own question man. If you can think it I can make it. Or if your just lazy you can pay me to do the thinking for you too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2330921[/snapback]​*


But he charges extra for his brain power :roflmao:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 26 2004, 06:42 PM
> *But he charges extra for his brain power :roflmao:
> [snapback]2330924[/snapback]​*


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

im ashamed of you.


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Oct 25 2004, 04:51 PM
> *i dont have a job!!!!! im 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2327187[/snapback]​*


u need to be 15 to get a job
YOUR QUALIFIED! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_north_@Oct 27 2004, 10:35 PM
> *u need to be 15 to get a job
> YOUR QUALIFIED! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2333903[/snapback]​*


Like I said start selling stuff from around the house, used clothes, tools, your parent's car, your cat, your siblings, whatever it takes to build your bike up man :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

ok, i'll sell my guitar :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 27 2004, 10:45 PM
> *ok, i'll sell my guitar :tears:
> [snapback]2333951[/snapback]​*


I had posted a bike up on ebay for sale and one dude wanted to trade me a $2,000 guitar for it. He said he had some expensive mountain bike he could have traded too but I just wanted money


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 27 2004, 08:46 PM
> *I had posted a bike up on ebay for sale and one dude wanted to trade me a $2,000 guitar for it.  He said he had some expensive mountain bike he could have traded too but I just wanted money
> [snapback]2333961[/snapback]​*


damnnit, you could have sent me the guitar :cheesy:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 27 2004, 02:12 PM
> *damnnit, you could have sent me the guitar :cheesy:
> [snapback]2334055[/snapback]​*


what kind of guitar u got?? I thought i was the only guitar player on here.

(finally something we can agree on) :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 27 2004, 09:20 PM
> *what kind of guitar u got?? I thought i was the only guitar player on here.
> 
> (finally something we can agree on) :biggrin:
> [snapback]2334077[/snapback]​*


oh cool you play guitar too?

i have a axl tiger pro, its got floyd rose tremelo etc, and also i have a 25 year old les paul copy.

what you got?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 27 2004, 02:26 PM
> *oh cool you play guitar too?
> 
> i have a axl tiger pro, its got floyd rose tremelo etc, and also i have a 25 year old les paul copy.
> ...


I got alot (22 at last count) but my favs are a 2002 chrome blue American Strat with a wilkonson trem, and a tex strat lead pickup and a Tom Delonge strat in grafitti yellow with a seymore duncan invasion pickup. just in case ur wondering i cant stand blink 182 i just liked the guitar. 

what style do u play?? im a huge Van Halen fan.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

umm, i play heavy 

22 guitars?!?! damn are you rich?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

sorry about getting off the topic.....

yay Finest Kreations BC :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 27 2004, 02:31 PM
> *umm, i play heavy
> 
> 22 guitars?!?! damn are you rich?
> [snapback]2334111[/snapback]​*


It sounds like alot but i built most of them. I probably bought 10 or 11. 

Ive been building guitars longer than bikes

Its still close to 20 grand in guitars and amps and stuff. I like expensive hobbies :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 27 2004, 09:34 PM
> *It sounds like alot but i built most of them. I probably bought 10 or 11.
> 
> Ive been building guitars longer than bikes
> ...


yeah im almost sure your rich, i want to build a guitar.

what do you play?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

I PLAY GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i know about that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 27 2004, 11:34 PM
> *It sounds like alot but i built most of them. I probably bought 10 or 11.
> 
> Ive been building guitars longer than bikes
> ...


Damn man you can hook yourself up then. I'd be building them and selling them for a grip of money on ebay. Dayum :0 

Next you need to learn how to upholser then you can get into making car and bike displays. :biggrin: 

You can call it "Gangsta's Finest Kustom Kreations"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

congrats on joing FK gangsterparadise


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2004, 11:55 AM
> *congrats on joing FK gangsterparadise
> [snapback]2336978[/snapback]​*


Thanx lots!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 27 2004, 04:01 PM
> *Damn man you can hook yourself up then.  I'd be building them and selling them for a grip of money on ebay. Dayum  :0
> 
> Next you need to learn how to upholser then you can get into making car and bike displays.  :biggrin:
> ...


thats what im doin :biggrin: I like making vehicles look nice. paint, body, interior, shit like that. whats the point of having a fast ride if it looks like ass. Im working on a car for me but its just a daily driver, my bike is my show vehicle :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

wassup fam!





> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> *thats what im doin :biggrin:  I like making vehicles look nice. paint, body, interior, shit like that. whats the point of having a fast ride if it looks like ass. Im working on a car for me but its just a daily driver, my bike is my show vehicle :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338118[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 29 2004, 01:56 AM
> *thats what im doin :biggrin:  I like making vehicles look nice. paint, body, interior, shit like that. whats the point of having a fast ride if it looks like ass. Im working on a car for me but its just a daily driver, my bike is my show vehicle :biggrin:
> [snapback]2338118[/snapback]​*


That's the way to go man :thumbsup: Cuz you'll spend all your money on a show car you can't even drive without screwing it up somehow. Its best to fix up a daily driver the way you want and then if you really want a show winning vehicle do up a bike cuz who has $40 Gs to do up a show car ? :dunno:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 28 2004, 04:58 PM
> *wassup fam!
> [snapback]2338126[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Wassup Tony!


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2004, 04:59 PM
> *That's the way to go man :thumbsup:  Cuz you'll spend all your money on a show car you can't even drive without screwing it up somehow.  Its best to fix up a daily driver the way you want and then if you really want a show winning vehicle do up a bike cuz who has $40 Gs to do up a show car ? :dunno:
> [snapback]2338137[/snapback]​*


exactly, all im doin to my car is paint, juice and interior....all stuff i can do myself. I am gonna get the paint done at a shop though because I cant fit the car in my little garage and have enough room to paint it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 29 2004, 02:02 AM
> *exactly, all im doin to my car is paint, juice and interior....all stuff i can do myself. I am gonna get the paint done at a shop though because I cant fit the car in my little garage and have enough room to paint it.
> [snapback]2338151[/snapback]​*


Yep cuz I mean damn for $10K you can do up a bike of the year quality bike if you got some good hookups and it can be done. So why spend $10K on a car and that won't even get it to place in its class.


Wassup WickedDragon? Ya need to send $$$


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2004, 05:06 PM
> *Yep cuz I mean damn for $10K you can do up a bike of the year quality bike if you got some good hookups and it can be done.  So why spend $10K on a car and that won't even get it to place in its class.
> Wassup WickedDragon?  Ya need to send $$$
> [snapback]2338174[/snapback]​*


So far it looks like Finest has all the hook ups! Im really glad i joined :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

is finest kreations worldwide?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 29 2004, 02:27 AM
> *is finest kreations worldwide?
> [snapback]2338246[/snapback]​*


I've been tryin to get Asco and his crew to hook up but they wanna stick with their club , its all good though.

Naw I think we had a guy in Scotland that was interested once but he disappeared after a while. For now we just got bikes in the U.S. coast to coast but none overseas yet. 

I think Legions had a member up in Canada once but I only saw it featured in the magazine once and never heard from it again.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

need a england chapter!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 29 2004, 06:38 PM
> *need a england chapter!
> [snapback]2340032[/snapback]​*


Yeah but how many people out there got show bikes? :dunno:

Everyone I've talked to out there were all doing up those chopper style kind of bikes with the 7 foot long front forks but I haven't met up with anyone that is working on a show bike out there


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

well i've seen a few lowrider bikes with bondo tanks, and there was this nice pink one at a pinstriping stand had a rose mural on it and stuff.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Show us pics of what you guys have out there.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn those aren't too bad. Get me some numbers Hopper.

Check out your topic in Off Topic, you're now Mini Superman with a unibrow :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=121029&st=200

Too damn funny man :roflmao:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

im a rapper


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that orange bike is real nice


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

U G L Y


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 29 2004, 07:38 PM
> *U G L Y
> [snapback]2340213[/snapback]​*


I like the orange bike man what's wrong with it?  :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's better than the other bikes at least


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

JUSTING BUMPING IT UP SOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2004, 05:54 PM
> *I like the orange bike man what's wrong with it?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2340262[/snapback]​*


its just a big horrible chunk of orange with a circle cut out of it, and then a wierd angled seat.

the pink one with pinstriping is much nicer. seen that one in person too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gold plated fully engraved diamond cut plaque. This plaque looks just like a pendant you would buy at a jewler. Ricky Low IS a jewler so he knows how to do all that stuff


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2004, 10:48 AM
> *Gold plated fully engraved diamond cut plaque.  This plaque looks just like a pendant you would buy at a jewler.  Ricky Low IS a jewler so he knows how to do all that stuff
> [snapback]2345404[/snapback]​*


that looks so cool very nicely done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

man tony!! is that yours, that just might be the baddest plaque i've ever seen.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2004, 11:48 AM
> *Gold plated fully engraved diamond cut plaque.  This plaque looks just like a pendant you would buy at a jewler.  Ricky Low IS a jewler so he knows how to do all that stuff
> [snapback]2345404[/snapback]​*


sexy :biggrin: how much did that cost??? i wouldnt mind having something like that.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Yea I wanna know how much to.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THE PLAQUE IS OFF THE HOOK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I bought it off a guy that's getting out of the club but he paid like $350 for it after engraving, plating, and the cost to make it.

Generally a regular plaque isn't that much though. A regular gold plated plaque runs about $80. He paid so much for it because he had it plated twice, once when he first got in the club and showed it a couple years then had it plated again after he got the engraving. So that's $350 over time. The engraving alone was $200 I believe but its worth it because there's much detail in it and it does look like a necklace pendant you'd buy at a jewler because it has the diamond cut trim all around it. The back looks just like the backing of a pendant too where it has those tiny lines on it.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM we reppin hard out there for 2005 guys! TONY O putting it down for the WEST!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just posting random pics!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wimone, what you doin creepin up in here man? :wave:

I know you don't like all the BS that goes on but at least say "whatup" once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

THIS ONE IS FOR TONY!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:  :0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 1 2004, 05:36 PM
> *THIS ONE IS FOR TONY!
> [snapback]2347533[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah I had my seat up on there at that show, check it out, the skull seat.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SPRITE BIKE FINESTKREATIONS B.C.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ANGUS WEST STORM REPPIN


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 MAjor Close up!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 1 2004, 05:39 PM
> *SPRITE BIKE FINESTKREATIONS B.C.
> [snapback]2347548[/snapback]​*


Supposedly there's a 7up bike out there to counter attack :machinegun: Sprite versus 7up 

Then again according to Troub13 the 7up bike is talkin crap about me. This info may be true because I believe 7up bike dude was up in here talkin crap a couple months ago. So maybe 7up bike and Troub13 could be the same guy? :dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2004, 07:42 AM
> *Supposedly there's a 7up bike out there to counter attack :machinegun:  Sprite versus 7up
> 
> Then again according to Troub13 the 7up bike is talkin crap about me.  This info may be true because I believe 7up bike dude was up in here talkin crap a couple months ago.  So maybe 7up bike and Troub13 could be the same guy? :dunno:
> [snapback]2347560[/snapback]​*



At this point it doesnt even matter cause he probably has nothing on any of us!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

maybe that troubl3 guy is the owner of prophecy :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 1 2004, 08:00 AM
> *maybe that troubl3 guy is the owner of prophecy :0
> [snapback]2347598[/snapback]​*


Thats what I'm thinking to. So all peeps that want to go for bike of the year should watch out about talking about what your doing to bikes. Cause he could be on here to see what he has to do to stay on top. I know I would be doing it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Nov 1 2004, 08:21 PM
> *Thats what I'm thinking to. So all peeps that want to go for bike of the year should watch out about talking about what your doing to bikes. Cause he could be on here to see what he has to do to stay on top. I know I would be doing it.
> [snapback]2348163[/snapback]​*


Keep it all on the down low bro. This is my attempt at umm a new frame yeah :ugh:

So yeah none of y'all out there can beat this one!  :guns:


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 1 2004, 08:31 AM
> *Just posting random pics!
> [snapback]2347521[/snapback]​*


I LOVE RANDUMBNESS


----------



## SuNkIsSeD (Jan 13, 2004)

wow.....huge sprocket! 


:worship:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

thats insane


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuNkIsSeD_@Nov 1 2004, 11:49 PM
> *wow.....huge sprocket!
> :worship:
> [snapback]2348862[/snapback]​*


So you like things huge huh girl?  

Yeah its like a 20" or 22" sprocket man, its some kind of 1941 bike, they made crazy ass bikes back in the day before everyone had a car


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 1 2004, 05:39 PM
> *SPRITE BIKE FINESTKREATIONS B.C.
> [snapback]2347548[/snapback]​*


I like the twisted Sprite bottle holder


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

NO IM NOT TROUBL3


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 2 2004, 01:47 AM
> *NO IM NOT TROUBL3
> [snapback]2349415[/snapback]​*


I thought you were dude, you were up in here talking crap too a few weeks ago.

So what do ya say man, 7up bike versus Sprite bike, :dunno:


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

THAT SPRITE BIKE WONT HAVE A CHANCE...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE_@Nov 2 2004, 01:57 AM
> *THAT SPRITE BIKE WONT HAVE A CHANCE...
> [snapback]2349468[/snapback]​*


:tears:

When's the Mountain Dew bike coming out? :0


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## SuNkIsSeD (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2004, 05:34 PM
> *So you like things huge huh girl?
> 
> Yeah its like a 20" or 22" sprocket man, its some kind of 1941 bike, they made crazy ass bikes back in the day before everyone had a car
> [snapback]2349353[/snapback]​*




lol...

i haven't seen anything like it before....it's crazy...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuNkIsSeD_@Nov 2 2004, 04:35 AM
> *lol...
> 
> i haven't seen anything like it before....it's crazy...
> ...


I know I was like WTF? when I first saw it. :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

bumpty bump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Site Screen shot


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TKO


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TKO


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 4 2004, 12:21 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2356566[/snapback]​*


Da crew, I miss that show :tears: For the past 2 Super Shows we've been reduced to a couple of members showing. WHat's up with that? :tears:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I dont know but 2005 we will be back up and running again!




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2004, 02:24 PM
> *Da crew, I miss that show :tears:  For the past 2 Super Shows we've been reduced to a couple of members showing. WHat's up with that? :tears:
> [snapback]2356583[/snapback]​*


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

coooooooool


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 4 2004, 12:33 AM
> *THIS IS JUST A JOKE! please dont any of you guys take offence, your all great!
> 
> plus you can blame it on troub13 so you can kick his ass some more
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just bumping it up on a positive NOTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

LETS BUMP IT ONE MORE TIME!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hey it looks like Troub13 finally left the forum :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

same thing i was thinking


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Fam BAM! TONY wassup homie we need to pump this topic up man! Wassup post some more pics! Hey watch out homie will be posting pics of my FinestKreations Tattoo this week or next week.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 10 2004, 06:35 PM
> *Wassup Fam BAM! TONY wassup homie we need to pump this topic up man! Wassup post some more pics! Hey watch out homie will be posting pics of my FinestKreations Tattoo this week or next week.!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2380029[/snapback]​*


Cool man I'm getting my "Krispy Kreme CC IV Life" Tat right under my FK one :cheesy:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your one funny mo-fo! Yo post some more FK pics homie!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 10 2004, 07:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your one funny mo-fo! Yo post some more FK pics homie!
> [snapback]2380119[/snapback]​*


Whenever I'm depressed or down and out I'll open this one up and all is better :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This bike will still be one of my all time fav Full Customs. I dunno if I like this one over Freddy Bike , hell I like them both equal but Illusions is just plain bad ass man I love it.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice!!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 10 2004, 09:28 AM
> *This bike will still be one of my all time fav Full Customs.  I dunno if I like this one over Freddy Bike , hell I like them both equal but  Illusions is just plain bad ass man I love it.
> [snapback]2380158[/snapback]​*


----------



## FINESTKREATIONS53 (Feb 5, 2004)

yo.....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey how could i join the club i have a radical trike up here in portland oregon. I have won best of show a LRM tours the last two years and now im working on another trike that i can compete at the las vegas super show next year. Hit me back and tell me what u think and where can i get some more custom parts?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey! Well it seems you have some potential there. Well you can contact TONYO or myself about joining FinestKreations and we can point you in the right direction. If you have AIM or a messenger where we can chat a little let me know just PM me. Your bike is very creative!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

yo wassup dude !!! idk know if you rember me ,, i was the dude walking around in the timberland boots and creme shirt talkin to richard gonzalas the guy who owns pokahontes and preditor ,, i was the dude who showed you some pics of my bike i didn't have at the show !!! i'm supost to be showing up at the next june show in an all radical two wheel bike ,, two bikes to be exact ,,, "UNDERWORLD" and "JASON" both are theme bikes and both are RADICAL !!! ,,, OH YEAH I WAS THE DUDE WHO SAID << YOUR BIKE ALMOST HAD THE SAME DESIGN AS MY HOME BOYZ TRIKE!!!! ,, ,, bro you might have some competition this year thats if my home boy is down with his trike ......a do you know any places here that does some chrome plating ????? i stay in sherwood OR,, only about 30 mins away from beaverton









> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 11 2004, 06:24 PM
> *Hey how could i join the club i have a radical trike up here in portland oregon.  I have won best of show a LRM tours the last two years and now im working on another trike that i can compete at the las vegas super show next year.  Hit me back and tell me what u think and where can i get some more custom parts?
> [snapback]2386507[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> yo wassup dude !!! idk know if you rember me ,, i was the dude walking around in the timberland boots and creme shirt talkin to richard gonzalas the guy who owns pokahontes and preditor ,, i was the dude who showed you some pics of my bike i didn't have at the show !!! i'm supost to be showing up at the next june show in an all radical two wheel bike ,, two bikes to be exact ,,, "UNDERWORLD" and "JASON" both are theme bikes and both are RADICAL !!! ,,, OH YEAH I WAS THE DUDE WHO SAID << YOUR BIKE ALMOST HAD THE SAME DESIGN AS MY HOME BOYZ TRIKE!!!! ,, ,, bro you might have some competition this year thats if my home boy is down with his trike ......a do you know any places here that does some chrome plating ????? i stay in sherwood OR,, only about 30 mins away from beaverton
> [snapback]2388555[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> Are you affiliated with a club?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 11 2004, 07:24 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2386643[/snapback]​*


this is a real nice bike, who's is it?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Owners name is Fess from Chicago FinestKreations


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Dude! Hows your bike coming along?? Post some pics?




> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 12 2004, 09:30 AM
> *yo wassup dude !!! idk know if you rember me ,, i was the dude walking around in the timberland boots and creme shirt talkin to richard gonzalas the guy who owns pokahontes and preditor ,, i was the dude who showed you some pics of my bike i didn't have at the show !!! i'm supost to be showing up at the next june show in an all radical two wheel bike ,, two bikes to be exact ,,, "UNDERWORLD" and "JASON" both are theme bikes and both are RADICAL !!! ,,, OH YEAH I WAS THE DUDE WHO SAID << YOUR BIKE ALMOST HAD THE SAME DESIGN AS MY HOME BOYZ TRIKE!!!! ,, ,, bro you might have some competition this year thats if my home boy is down with his trike ......a do you know any places here that does some chrome plating ????? i stay in sherwood OR,, only about 30 mins away from beaverton
> [snapback]2388555[/snapback]​*


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> > yo wassup dude !!! idk know if you rember me ,, i was the dude walking around in the timberland boots and creme shirt talkin to richard gonzalas the guy who owns pokahontes and preditor ,, i was the dude who showed you some pics of my bike i didn't have at the show !!! i'm supost to be showing up at the next june show in an all radical two wheel bike ,, two bikes to be exact ,,, "UNDERWORLD" and "JASON" both are theme bikes and both are RADICAL !!! ,,, OH YEAH I WAS THE DUDE WHO SAID << YOUR BIKE ALMOST HAD THE SAME DESIGN AS MY HOME BOYZ TRIKE!!!! ,, ,, bro you might have some competition this year thats if my home boy is down with his trike ......a do you know any places here that does some chrome plating ????? i stay in sherwood OR,, only about 30 mins away from beaverton
> > [snapback]2388555[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > Are you affiliated with a club?
> ...


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 12 2004, 03:22 PM
> *Wassup Dude! Hows your bike coming along?? Post some pics?
> [snapback]2389760[/snapback]​*




my bike is coming along realy well ,, i got my frame at a custom pro painter right now getting painted HOK kolors " mid night blue" with some patterns and ghost murals ,, then next week on the 24th i think my frame has an appointment with a pin striper to add some white and baby blue pinstriping ... i'm hoping the pro does a good job to it !!!!,, 
right now i aint trying to post any pics beacuase i'm trying to keep it on the DOWN LOW """ i don't want anybody knowing what i got goin on until june ,,, so far the only hint pic i posted up of my bike parts is just that second copy of forks i had posted up in lay it low !!!!!  but yeah bro i'm still reachin my goal so my bike meats Mikes style or somthin like that ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sounds Good! Hope everything turns out good on the bike post up some pics when your done with it! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 13 2004, 03:42 AM
> *my bike is coming along realy well ,, i got my frame at a custom pro painter right now getting painted HOK kolors " mid night blue" with some patterns and ghost murals ,, then next week on the 24th i think my frame  has an appointment with a pin striper to add some white and baby blue pinstriping ... i'm hoping the pro does a good job to it !!!!,,
> right now i aint trying to post any  pics beacuase i'm trying to keep it on the DOWN LOW """ i don't want anybody knowing what i got goin on until june ,,, so far the only hint pic i posted up of my bike parts is just that second copy of forks i had posted up in lay it low !!!!!  but yeah bro i'm still reachin my goal so my bike meats Mikes style or somthin like that ...
> [snapback]2391552[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey wickeddragon, what time is it in NYC right now?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

10:25 AM and im at work LOL :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 08:23 AM
> *hey wickeddragon, what time is it in NYC right now?
> [snapback]2391685[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, over here it's 9:30, i'm at work also. i just got here 20 minutes ago and i'm leaving in 1 hour.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Dam! Hows everything out there man! Over here its getting cold as hell!



> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 08:31 AM
> *cool, over here it's 9:30, i'm at work also.  i just got here 20 minutes ago and i'm leaving in 1 hour.
> [snapback]2391693[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, it rarely gets cold down here. yesterday we had a cold front and it got all the way down to like 70, seriously. today it feels colder and it's drizzling. but it's only like that for a few days and then it's back to the high 90's. so how's life in the Big Apple? my boss went over there a few months ago


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Over here its way diff 70's is warm to us I mean we see as low as 10degrees out here in the winter time Jamuary or so. So to build Low Lows is hard and since I drive my Buick Regal it has 13's its that time for me to start bring my Chevy S-10 out soon and put the LOW LOW away. Other then that NYC is cool being that my bike is probably one of the best from here to GA or even FL Jk LOL But yea its cool I mean winter sucks but once Spring and summer are around its pretty cool.




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 08:37 AM
> *well, it rarely gets cold down here.  yesterday we had a cold front and it got all the way down to like 70, seriously.  today it feels colder and it's drizzling.  but it's only like that for a few days and then it's back to the high 90's.  so how's life in the Big Apple?  my boss went over there a few months ago
> [snapback]2391696[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, the coldest it get down here, and not every year though is like the 40's, but it has not snowed here since the 1940's. it's weird how a few years ago people were dying from heat in chicago. down here that's our normal temperature. yeah, i saw your bike on LRB. it is cool. what part of NYC do you live in? what borough?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I live in the Bronx about 20-30mins from the City.




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 08:49 AM
> *yeah, the coldest it get down here, and not every year though is like the 40's, but it has not snowed here since the 1940's.  it's weird how a few years ago people were dying from heat in chicago.  down here that's our normal temperature.  yeah, i saw your bike on LRB.  it is cool.  what part of NYC do you live in?  what borough?
> [snapback]2391709[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's cool. i'd like to go the NYC one day, i've always like skyscrapers for some reason :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, i'm just about ready to go home and i've got a busy day. i won't be on here till later in the afternoon. see you wickeddragon. actually i have to go take pics of some houses we insured, then i'll go home.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin: Just hitting them Bumps!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what does that mean? "hitting them bumps"


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

It means im trying to bump the topic up to the top of the list!




> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 12:58 PM
> *what does that mean?  "hitting them bumps"
> [snapback]2392154[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh, then i'll be hitting the bump on my topic


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

yo wicked dragon you got any thing custom for sale ,,, like forks , handle bars , sissy bars and what ever else ????







> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 13 2004, 02:05 PM
> *It means im trying to bump the topic up to the top of the list!
> [snapback]2392169[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 13 2004, 01:34 PM
> *Naw i aint affiliated with a club
> [snapback]2391543[/snapback]​*


That's all good man. Hit us up when you think you're ready to join a club and we can get ya hooked up with Mike and he can help ya out with stuff cuz that trike is lookin pretty tight but if you got another project that's even better that's all good


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Na nothing right now homie unless your looking for something particular I can make for you? :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 14 2004, 11:32 PM
> *yo wicked dragon you got any thing custom for sale ,,, like forks , handle bars , sissy bars and what ever else ????
> [snapback]2404188[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2nd11none (Jul 30, 2004)

ayo tonyo this is the guy that has the bike that he was doing from detroit....im almost done i just have to finish my murals n' it will be all complete i'll post some pics when im fully thru with all of it....hit me up ~1~


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

i aint lookin to get things made by now ,, becuase i gotta pay my painter for my murals , graphics and body paint ,, he's doing the whole works ,,, murals , graphics , silver leaf , gold leaf , pin stripping ,, and ghost patterns ,,, and it's gonna cost lots ,,, 

but maybe by end of december i'ma see if i can pay some one to make some handle bars for me ,, because i'm also looking for a chrome plater ,,, 

so see what you can do and maybe we can work somthing out ,,,,,,,





> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 15 2004, 12:37 PM
> *Na nothing right now homie unless your looking for something particular I can make for you? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2413862[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

No prob! Just wantd to know! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 17 2004, 11:05 PM
> *i aint lookin to get things made by now ,, becuase i gotta pay my painter for my murals , graphics and body paint ,, he's doing the whole works ,,, murals , graphics , silver leaf , gold leaf , pin stripping ,, and ghost patterns ,,, and it's gonna cost lots ,,,
> 
> but maybe by end of december i'ma see if i can pay some one to make some handle bars for me ,, because i'm also looking for a chrome plater ,,,
> ...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

BRING IT TO THE TOP!


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

aiight ,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

some1 need to start one in va then i'd join


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 13 2004, 06:56 PM
> *that's cool.  i'd like to go the NYC one day, i've always like skyscrapers for some reason :dunno:
> [snapback]2391721[/snapback]​*


Homeland Security will be watchin you then :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

OK I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A HAD ONE BUT HOW MUCH MONEY DO YOU GUYS GOT IN YOUR RIDES JUST A BALLPARK DOLLAR AMONT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 23 2004, 12:12 AM
> *OK I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A HAD ONE BUT HOW MUCH MONEY DO YOU GUYS GOT IN YOUR RIDES JUST A BALLPARK DOLLAR AMONT
> [snapback]2437570[/snapback]​*


$7,500 right now, $9,000 after my overhaul this winter


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

im not in fk...i represent my ride solo. as of now my ride is about 80% complete. i've got about $1500 in my ride. not even any custom parts yet except for the back wheel and hub. the whole bike except for the frame is all vintage parts that cost a shit load from restoration shops. that total sum will be added to also because i have to get a professional repaint on the frame because of assembly scratches :angry: , and hopefully getting a couple murals done by fonzi airshot and some pinstriping. i have to get some parts fixed cause they have minor scratches and such, so send them off to plastic and metal restoration shops that equals cash, engraving needs to be done...cash, and i'm getting every chrome peice on my bike show plated...lots o' cash. i still have to build a trailer too...i'm looking at about $200-300 just for that. this lowrider bicycle game aint cheap.  but it's worth it.  these radical show bikes will put that total to shame tho...but that's not the way i look at it. doesn't matter how much you spend, it's how you spend it.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 22 2004, 03:12 PM
> *OK I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A HAD ONE BUT HOW MUCH MONEY DO YOU GUYS GOT IN YOUR RIDES JUST A BALLPARK DOLLAR AMONT
> [snapback]2437570[/snapback]​*


Right now $3,000 (about)

After new frame and the rest of the custom parts-$10,000 easy


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

i've put about $1,000 into my sons bike,and counting.
my carnal and me have done all the paint and mods,so that's 
saved me a hell of money.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've only got about $275 in my blue bike, but that's my once in a while rider, and the 16 inch has only about $65, that's cause i'm still working on the body, no parts at all yet.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

my bike has about 850 canadian and my next project is gonna have about 500....the body work will b free on it cuz im doing it myself..

i kno its store bought parts but thats my style...and i really like how they r comming along :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn would this bike worthy to be in your club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

post pics of your bikes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is my 20 inch


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am building 2 new bike for next year a custom bike and a custom trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 23 2004, 06:42 AM
> *damn would this bike worthy to be in your club
> 
> 
> ...


At this time I would have to say no  It depends on where you're from though, if you're in Egypt or some no man's land place then yeah we'll take ya cuz we wanna be world wide but bikes like this are too common in CA and TX and places where there's a lot of bikes ya know?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I AM IN EVANSVILLE INDIANA BUT I AM BUILDING A NEW BIKE AFTER I GET IT DONE THIS BIKE WILL BE CHILDS PLAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 23 2004, 09:46 AM
> *I AM IN EVANSVILLE INDIANA BUT I AM BUILDING A NEW BIKE AFTER I GET IT DONE THIS BIKE WILL BE CHILDS PLAY
> [snapback]2440576[/snapback]​*


What happened to that club you were in? Enchanted Creations or whatever?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

TO MUCH FIGHTING AND NOBODY WANTED TO GO TO SHOWS AND 2 OF OUR GUYS SOLD THERE CARS OFF AND I WAS THE NLY ONE WITH A LOWRIDER IN THE CLUB SO WE SHUT IT DOWN I HATED IT TO THAT WAS MY BABY :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That sucks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yes it does so i am looking for a new club to join


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Nov 24 2004, 02:47 AM
> *yes it does so i am looking for a new club to join
> [snapback]2441979[/snapback]​*


Well hit us up when you get your Childs play bike done.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving! Dam 2005 is right around the corner. To all the Potential members of FinestKreations B.C. and to all official members HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to you to Wickeddragon 68. And to everybody else also


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Happy Turkey Day Finest Kreations and everybody else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

GOBBLE,GOBBLE! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My uncle is making chili con carne with the leftover turkey this week. That's one of the best things I love about Thanksgiving


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2004, 06:14 PM
> *My uncle is making chili con carne with the leftover turkey this week.  That's one of the best things I love about Thanksgiving
> [snapback]2457747[/snapback]​*


wow finest creations


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had some turkey guisado, best turkey i ever had.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i had some turkey guisado, best turkey i ever had.


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

double posting is nuts


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey, ididn't even notice that


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i sure did


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 29 2004, 11:49 AM
> *double posting is nuts
> [snapback]2457979[/snapback]​*


ey hopperali,you just can't seem to keep them nuts outta your mouth!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 29 2004, 09:49 PM
> *My daddy is  is Don Nutts
> [snapback]2457979[/snapback]​*



That explains a few things. :roflmao:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 30 2004, 07:00 AM
> *ey hopperali,you just can't seem to keep them nuts outta your mouth!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2460145[/snapback]​*


what the fuck, your an idiot.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopper ali loves to GOBBLE GOBBLE it during thanks giving!!! just in time for the feast :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: 








> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 30 2004, 12:00 AM
> *ey hopperali,you just can't seem to keep them nuts outta your mouth!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2460145[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

and i'm the one with the nuts in the mouth :uh:


GET OFF MY NUTS BITCHES


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 30 2004, 08:01 PM
> *and i'm the one with the nuts in the mouth :uh:
> GET OFF MY NUTS BITCHES
> [snapback]2461151[/snapback]​*


All this talk about nuts, are y'all nut crazy or something? :ugh:

I remember hearing this one woman talking about nuts with her friend. Her friend was talking about peanuts or something and the chick was like "I like nuts 2 at a time" and she was a nasty lookin hoe too so that wasn't a good visual image on that one :burn:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

im talking crazy not testicles. proves who the real gay ones are in here :ugh:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah sure!!!! you tricked me on that one !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,,not :thumbsdown: 





> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Nov 30 2004, 01:41 PM
> *im talking crazy not testicles. proves who the real gay ones are in here :ugh:
> [snapback]2461653[/snapback]​*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright enough nuts, this topic is about FK so lets get it back on track.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR TONYO!!!!

here's the topic where he's posted


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah FinestKreations Bike Club taken over for the 2005!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 1 2005, 05:26 PM
> *Yeah FinestKreations Bike Club taken over for the 2005!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2670264[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to the top for tonyo (again) :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

thanks, now i just gotta find his posting in here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

page 1 i think


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

yep I found him. Thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

We are still lookin for serious builders out there.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HELL YEAH! POST UP YOUR PICS AND INFO IF YOU SERIOUS ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER BIKE GAME!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Please keep in mind Finest Kreations is a national club, we're not local. So if you join us you're a member of a club that spans from Cali to NYC and we have plenty of members to help you get parts, paint, display, whatever hookups we can find for you we'll help you out but you gotta be in it 100% and not flake out on us. You gotta be a hard core builder excited to be doing your project and willing to put some $$$ into your bike so you can build it up to be one of the best in your class. So we're not messin around here, we want serious builders that wanna be down with us and that share the same love of the sport that we do


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 21 2004, 08:13 PM
> *I know I got Lil Rob, Gangstersparadise1 and another one or two of y'all serious about joining the club.
> 
> I've given them Mike Lopez' phone number and told them they need to talk to him.
> ...


shit thats what im talkin bout be serious bout yo shit not like alot of these half ass clubs


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Please keep in mind Finest Kreations is a national club, we're not local.  So if you join us you're a member of a club that spans from Cali to NYC and we have plenty of members to help you get parts, paint, display, whatever hookups we can find for you we'll help you out but you gotta be in it 100% and not flake out on us.  You gotta be a hard core builder excited to be doing your project and willing to put some $$$ into your bike so you can build it up to be one of the best in your class.  So we're not messin around here, we want serious builders that wanna be down with us and that share the same love of the sport that we do
> [snapback]2772617[/snapback]​*


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Guy!

Well if you guys dont know already I have been a member of FK for about 3 years now and its been nothing but a dream. So far the club is at a more organized level. I represent the NYC area, and havent found many people who have what it takes. It seems everyone that I meet just want to roll a plaque and JErsey but no real commitment. I hope that this year will be different all around and for me to start FK in a stronger way in NYC.

Im also operating most of FK's Mareketing with the help of TONY O. Our website has been in the making for almost 2 years now. We need as many good members as possible. We hope that whoever reads this understands we are no joke, when it comes to customizing our bikes and members bikes. Our main goal is to stay on top for the future.

So if anyone is interested please contact TONYO and myself to get more info. Soon we will have a website to look onto that way things are more clear in that nature. We hope that everyone takes into consideration there arent that many clubs that build quality bikes.

Thanks!
Matt.L
FinestKreations Bike Club Exclusive NYC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Look at the first few pages of this topic to see pics of our club bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hope u guys the best of luck this year :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't find pics of our club bikes up in here somewhere so here they are.

Mortal Kombat 12" radical


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mortal Kombat display, only bike with a full arch display like this that I know of


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Devil 12" radical


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Native warrior, 16" Mild


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Resurrection Scooter Special Interest


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Who can forget the 2001 and 2002 Bike of the Year Spawn


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tears of a Clown Trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fantasy 20" Semi Custom is for sale $3,000 with display


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Total Knockout 20" Full custom from Denver.

Now sold to a Mex restaurant out in Philly for all to see


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wicked Ride 16" Full custom now under works for a new frame. 

My bike, I'm proud of it. 28 awards in 4 years


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Illusions 20" Full Custom


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Casino Dremin. Unmatched perfection in this bike. Lowrider Bike of the Year 1996, 1997, 1998, and 1999 Only bike to have the title 4 years without any frame modifications (because of the new rules that came out in 99 for bikes)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Asylum trike - ex club member.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Aqua Mini Ex club member


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

how many members r there as of right this second?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Twisted Toy - Ex club member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 28 2005, 07:36 PM
> *how many members r there as of right this second?
> [snapback]2787883[/snapback]​*



That is unknown to me right now. 

Many of our bikes are retired, this is why I'm heavy recruiting for this year so we can get the next generation of builders to step up to the plate. As you can see our club doesn't screw around when it comes to having the top bikes in the country.

We are calling all serious bike builders out there who want to be down with an award winning club ready and willing to take their bike to the next level.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wicked Dragon 20" Full custom out in NYC. current member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wolf Trike not many of you knew about this member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gold Fantasy 20" Mild


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Crow Trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tears of a Clown 2 wheel version


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rugrats ex club member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rugrats bike, forgot to post pic in last reply here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mythological Twist, ex club member way back in the day.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Candy Man. the bike that started it all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ancient Times, another ex member but still originally an all FK bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

All these fine bikes nationwide. Wouldn't you want to become a part of us?

Don't have a completed bike yet? No problem, the club members always try to help each other out with anything, hook ups on parts, paint, display..... etc we can help you. All you gotta do is be a serious builder wanting to make your bike top in its class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to meet all the F.K. members at this years super show. Top notch bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2005, 08:04 PM
> *I cant wait to meet all the F.K. members at this years super show. Top notch bikes.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2787989[/snapback]​*



I'll be there for sure and maybe a couple others from AZ too. Don't know who all else is coming but I hope everyone does, I mean this is our 10th year anneversary and I'm busting out with my new bike so I'm excited about that


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I will start off by giving you guys props for having some top notch bikes but, what I don't get is what is the point of being in a club where every member is from a different state? To me a club should be made up of people from the same general area, close enough that they can see each other on a regular basis not once a year at a car show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 28 2005, 10:39 PM
> *I will start off by giving you guys props for having some top notch bikes but, what I don't get is what is the point of being in a club where every member is from a different state? To me a club should be made up of people from the same general area, close enough that they can see each other on a regular basis not once a year at a car show.
> [snapback]2788724[/snapback]​*


Well its just like UCE CC. They have members worldwide but have their own respective chapters.

Finest Kreations doesn't have chapters, we all kind of do our own thing though but with one club president, Mike Lopez. He helps us when he can and we have members that have hookups now as well whereas before we'd go through Mike for everything and now we have hookups spread out now and now we got Matt from NY learning how to make parts and plus we got Lil Deville that can make some thing, etc. 

Its kind of like one big happy family just spread out where we all try to come together for PHX show or Vegas show or whatever ya know?

I mean if you'd rather be involved in a club that shows locally that's cool too ya know.

Being part of a national club has its benefits. We've gained national exposure through Funk Master Flex shows (Wicked Dragon) and have done things with the Beastie Boys, Pepsi, Sprite Commercial, we've even had a trike in the New York Times in one of their fasion inserts. We did an exhibition in England, and we've had bikes sold to restaurants lookin for hot bikes to put on display. So when you join a club like Legions or Finest Kreations there can be national attention placed on your club, your bike, etc. ya know?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

damn those bikes are fucking nutty!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I have posted pics of ex club members out from Fla. that formed their own local club called Nobility. However just to clarify things that is the type of quality bike we seek for our club.

I know a lot of people like REC are working on their bikes that can eventually get to become high quality bikes and that is what we are looking for. We're looking for some new generation members that are willing to be part of a nation wide club that already has a strong reputation on the show circuit. We want people willing to represent out there for us. When something comes along that helps bring national attention to the club you're automatically invited. Like the Sprite commercial, our east coast members were invited out there as well as whoever could go out on the West coast to do that.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have always said it, FinestKreations is the best in the Lowrider Bike building world. Not for nothing there are alot of other clubs that are great Legions, Elite, Nobility. But theres something about this whole FK family thats diff. I mean Tony O and the whole AZ crew hold us down out here in NYC whenever we need something they always help us out. And same goes for us trying to help them out whenever they need something.

I know alot of people must say dam how do they all keep in touch, well it all depends on how dedicated you are to the club and what it represents. I know for sure that keeping in touch is hard but effort is the key. Same goes for the rest of our East Coast members. We are now building up on what we already have. I must say there are many advantages in being in a natinally well known club. Commercial deals, Magazines, Music Videos etc. I mean we get it all because we are the best. We are looking for those hardcore Lowrider Bike builders not many out there but we trying to keep it going.

Tony O for one always helped me out and so has Mike SR. I mean its like a big fam and it would be nice to see everyone in the club get Bike of the year at least once to keep it in the fam. We have our main members that are like our IVLIFE members. So if anyones interested in a true fam just hit us up. I can say this has been the best 3 years ever with the help from the AZ guys and all the way to L.A. man I cant ask for more. :biggrin:


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Aqua Mini  Ex club member
> [snapback]2787882[/snapback]​*


Just to get the name right it is spelled Aquemini Not aqua-mini 

AQUEMINI



NOBILITY BIKE CLUB


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

another year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Mar 2 2005, 05:23 AM
> *Just to get the name right it is spelled Aquemini Not aqua-mini
> 
> AQUEMINI
> ...


Ok so I can't spell :dunno:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 2 2005, 08:04 AM
> *Ok so I can't spell :dunno:
> [snapback]2797469[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wut r og bikes, and show chrome. Also describe the bike classes please. Like Radical and street custom. Depending on what class im in i might join


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey you have a pm!  



> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Sep 23 2005, 07:28 PM~3874856
> *wut r og bikes, and show chrome.  Also describe the bike classes please.  Like Radical and street custom.  Depending on what class im in i might join
> *


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

i wish i could make custom parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Sep 24 2005, 06:23 AM~3875169
> *i wish i could make custom parts
> *


Twisted stuff isn't too bad actually. I haven't done anything yet but from what I've heard its easy working with the small square rod and you can buy the 1/4" rod twisted stock already so all ya gotta do is cut and bend that one. Lots of people are starting to do their own parts nowadays.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2005, 08:04 PM~2787989
> *I cant wait to meet all the F.K. members at this years super show. Top notch bikes.  :thumbsup:
> *


Are ya going this year?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Mar 1 2005, 06:23 PM~2795498
> *Just to get the name right it is spelled Aquemini Not aqua-mini
> 
> AQUEMINI
> ...


thats an outkast cd title i saw it today when i was flipping through my cd book


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS ANY INTREST ON JOINING OUR CLUB PLEASE COME UP AND TALK TO US IN VEGAS. WE MIGHT LOOK LIKE A BUNCH OF MEAN LOOKING GUYS, BUT WE ALL ARE COOL AS FUCK. WE AS A CLUB JUST WANT THE LOWRIDER BIKE GAME TO GET BIGGER AND BETTER THAN IT ALL READY IS. WE DON'T THINK WERE BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE BECAUSE IT WILL TAKES ALL OF US TO MAKE OUR SPORT GROW.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any 26" inchers in the club

i'm working on a bike thats sure to make people look

i'm located in az do u guys have any meetings

also the build a bike show in oct 22 is commin are u guys commin out?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

We are reppin from EAST TO WEST HOMIE YOU INTERESTED MAN HIT US ON THE WEBSITE WITH ALL YOUR INFO AND INPUT IT ON THE MINI APPLICATION



> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 24 2005, 03:20 PM~3878054
> *any 26" inchers in the club
> 
> i'm working on a bike thats sure to make people look
> ...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm to indimadated right now let me show more progress on my low low 1st 

but i have gone and read the rules and reg 

better idea of what i have to do to my bike to represent

i have very high intrest in a club like Finest Kreations B C 

for this bike will be my finest creation


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Are there any members in MA?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2006, 12:57 PM~5601294
> *:roflmao:
> *



x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

the club is gone, done, case closed. Founding member is the only one left. I guess you could give him a call :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 13 2006, 01:13 PM~5601359
> *the club is gone, done, case closed.  Founding member is the only one left.  I guess you could give him a call :dunno:
> *


THATS ALL THEY CAN DO IS HATE

ITS ALRIGHT FOR THEM TO BE JEALOUS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5601277
> *Are there any members in MA?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey i was just wondering cuz i been looking for a club around here but no luck


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 14 2006, 11:09 AM~5605370
> *hey i was just wondering cuz i been looking for a club around here but no luck
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

do your homework bub.


----------

